# TRS26 Auger Belt Adjustment



## biker21 (Feb 2, 2021)

I was recently gifted a TRS26 and was told the auger and impeller were not spinning correctly. I understand this is not a true JD machine amd was made by Murrey. The machine is in good shape overall and the price was right for me. I pulled the belt cover and found the auger belt was in good shape, but was not engaging. I adjusted the idle pulley to it's tightest, but still too much slack. My guess is someone previously tried to put a 37" belt.

I contacted my local JD dealer and picked up the recommended 36.8" replacement belt, but this still seems a little long. With the idle pulley adjusted to it's tightest Ibstill feel there is too much slack. The machine runs and does throw snow, but I feel it starts to het bogged down in snow it should be able to easily cut through. Also after stopping for a short period of time and restarting the impeller is super slow for the first few minutes. It spins freely, just not getting good belt engagement.

Anyone have any recommendations? Is a 36" belt too short? Maybe 36.5?

Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Generally Murrays use a 585416 38 3/8" auger belt.


----------

